# Itunes Library Problems



## untech_guru (Dec 24, 2007)

Hello, 
I realize this is probably in the wrong place or it has already been posted but i have a problem.
Today I opened Itunes in hopes of listening to some of my music and I had a pop-up that told me Itunes cannot start until a libarary is chosen, or something to that effect. I chose i libarary from a list of choices but i chose an old library, form three months ago. This leaves me in a dilema because upon opening Ituneshalf my songs are missing, cause i chose an old library. 

My question is, how do i get my newer library up so i can recover the 3000 songs im missing? 
I couldnt find anything that suits my needs on Apple Support but if someone could point me in the right direction I'd be very grateful.

Thanks in Advance


----------



## dancinangel67 (Mar 19, 2008)

ythis has happened to me before.. what i had to do is just download my songs again


----------

